# Eric Gordon and Monty Williams



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Early in the third quarter, Williams called a timeout after the Hornets gave up an easy offensive rebound and basket to the Jazz. Although the Fox Sports New Orleans broadcast did not show the altercation, you can see Gordon arguing with someone as he goes to the bench. As any Hornets fan can attest, there is no rhyme nor reason behind Williams' playing decisions this season, so most didn't think anything was amiss as Gordon stayed on the bench.
> However, as Hornets fans started tweeting wondering if anything was wrong with Gordon, a clearer picture began to emerge. Michael McNamara of Hornets247 attended the game and tweeted the following: "He (Monty Williams) said something to Gordon as he came off. Gordon said something snarky back. Monty blew up."
> Despite the altercation taking place right in front of them, the Hornets broadcast team of Joel Meyers and David Wesley avoided the controversy and never mentioned it. However, after the game, Sean Kelley asked Monty Williams why Gordon stayed on the bench and Williams replied, "He (Eric Gordon) wasn't hurt. He needed to show more effort getting off screens."
> For his part, Eric Gordon acted perplexed in a postgame interview concerning his lack of playing time for New Orleans and he didn't address his tiff with Monty Williams. Gordon said, "No, I wasn't hurt. It was just his decision to take me out for the rest of the game."


Linkage

Im not one to make a big deal out of this, but I will be interested to see how this plays out. Especially since in my mind EG is gone...but its not like EG can really sit..._more_ is it?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know but I do know his value has taken a huge plunge in just two years


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He's a really good player. I love his game and have since high school. A lot of it is injuries, but sometimes injuries reveal a players personalities via frustration. Its reminiscent of the end to the Baron Davis era. He's the best SG the Hornets have had in a decade or more and its been a major hole for us, but 36 games played is still a hole for us.

What kind of a deal could we get for EG do you think?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think you could still get a pretty good haul for him in general. I wouldn't be surprised to see two good young players or one and a 1st

But a lot depends on who's in the market for him, if it's not a lot of teams then it basically becomes a choice between 2-4 lukewarm offers. 

From what I can recall Phoenix and Chicago were after him, but come this offseason I'm sure a couple other teams might get involved. Either way I wouldn't expect anything more than 2 assets or maybe one very good player that's equally frustrated. 

I bet the Pacers offer Granger, Stephenson and a pick and maybe you could flip Granger next deadline given his contract/ability...just one thought


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think it was much. Like Gerry V said in his podcast if it were a constant, then you might wanna worry. I ain't worried either way actually. Either Gordon will be here or he won't. Me as a fan can't do anything about it. 

The next game at Phoenix they high 5'd after the game. Were they just doing it to play nice for the camera? Who knows? I don't think they need to play nice for a camera though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> He's a really good player. I love his game and have since high school. A lot of it is injuries, but sometimes injuries reveal a players personalities via frustration. Its reminiscent of the end to the Baron Davis era. He's the best SG the Hornets have had in a decade or more and its been a major hole for us, but 36 games played is still a hole for us.
> 
> What kind of a deal could we get for EG do you think?


He might be the best SG the Hornets have had in a decade but he hasn't quite been THAT SG for us. You can't be the best if you're not displaying your best on the court.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He's not even displaying on the court, which is really the only problem, and a major one at that. JR Smith might have been the best talent level wise, but Roy Williams didn't get a chance to screw his head on before we got him, and we all know how that turned out. I really wanted a PG in this years draft with our first pick, but GV has been better than expected and we can probably wait and get a PG later. Looks like we need a new SG (and the spat has nothing to do with it).


----------

